# water quality?



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi all!
How is the quality of the tap-water in Cyprus? Drinkable or you should use bottled water?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The water from the mains is drinkable and most houses have a tap for drinking water which comes direct from the mains. If there is no separate drinking tap then the water comes from the tanks on the roof and that water is not really all that safe to drink as the sun heats it up and then germs can breed in it.
We have a drinking water tap but still use a water cooler for cold drinks as the water from the tap tends to be warm, especially in the summer.


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

depends where u live and where the water comes from.
i only drink bottled water if i want water. our mains tap water is ok if boiled for tea/coffee but sometimes the main village storage tank gets treated and then it tastes awful for a day or so.
i never drink water from our own tank.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> How is the quality of the tap-water in Cyprus? Drinkable or you should use bottled water?
> 
> Anders


How's about using one of these critters:


----------

